# Help Needed, Implantation bleeding or 1st breastfeeding period?



## JenniferC (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi Ladies,

Can I get some advice/help!?

I am nursing two kiddos, they'll be a year and 4 years in April. I haven't menstruated yet, but I think I ovulated this month, around the 7 - 9th, I felt sort of funny (haven't ever felt ovulations in the past...but I felt a bit dizzy/crampy) , that started the day I told God I was ready for another baby







.

A couple of days later, DH woke up in the middle of the night and felt that God was telling him that if we got busy we would conceive a boy - so we did







.

Now I've been spotting on and off in varying amounts since the 14th. The 14th in the a.m. there was some pinky/reddy in the mucous. The 15th there was some more in the a.m. in larger quantities, it actually got a wee bit on the pad (before and after on toilet wipies) then it turned brown and there was some browny mucous. Then from 3 hours before bed until around 10 a.m. the next day (the 16th) nothing. Then a bit more pinky/reddy mucous the
afternoon. The 17th, a bit in the a.m. then nothing for 24 hours, until this a.m. a tiny wee bit in the mucous.

Is this my body starting to menstruate? Or could this be implantation bleeding?

I know it's very possible to get pregnant before menstruating, and that implantation bleeding sometimes lasts for 7 days, or spotting for 2 weeks in the beginning of pregnancy. I know it's too early to test (Wednesday/Friday I'm thinking).

Has anyone else ever had funny on and off spotty periods like this while breastfeeding, with 12 and 24 hour gaps, and so so light it's only in the mucous?

If there's a better place to post please let me know!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

hello! i'm certainly no expert...i always have ??? of my own .....BUT...i've been told that any kind spotting/cramping etc can be considered "normal" while bf'ing. also bd'ing can bump the softened cervix and cause spotting. even a lot of spotting. i guess you might just have to play the waiting game and take a hpt in a few days!









although, now that i think about it, i had the same type of experience a month or so ago. apparently MY body was gearing up to menstruate. i'm on cd5 and will be ttc this month! just relax and trust that your body is doing EXACTLY what it should!


----------



## JenniferC (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks







, you know how it can get, when you get all excited...thinking about the possibility







. Dh is going 'stop obsessing!' I took a test today , even though I'm only 10 DPO most likely, and it was neg. But I'll test on Friday and that should be a good indicator







.


----------

